# S&W 410, 411, or 4006



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Is it possible to still find any of these guns NIB? When were they last produced? I've been looking, but I'm not having much luck.

Does anyone around here own one? How do you like it? Search results don't turn up any hits.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone? I know most of you guys seem to be more into wheel guns, but surely someone owns one. :mrgreen:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 4006TSW and I really like it. Small and light but recoil is very managable. Bought mine used, it has "Atlanta Police" laser engraved on one side. I have not seen any of the mentioned models for sale NIB.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Bud's is showing the 410 to be out-of-stock, but at least it's still listed on their site. It gives me hope. To me, it looks like the perfect metal-frame .40S&W.


----------



## barryrm (Apr 11, 2010)

*I have a Smith and Wesson 411 with two 11 round clips trying to sell*

Are you still interested in buying a SW 40 411? I am looking to sell mine, has two 11 round mags, in great shape plus excellent Hogue grips.


----------

